# Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft



## Conny (22. Dez. 2007)

Hallo an die D-SLR Spezialisten,

ich war heute wieder mit meiner Kamera (Panasonic DMC FZ30) mit schwenkbaren Display im Garten. In meinem Adventskalender war eine Vorsatzlinse. Die Makros werden ganz gut   Die Vorstellung, mit meinem Geburtagsgeschenk dann zukünftig im Winter auf dem Boden zu liegen, finde ich nicht prickelnd  
Jetzt frage ich mich   : Warum kann es keine D-SLR mit schwenkbarem Display geben? Das müsste doch bei Live-View und Autofocus technisch möglich sein?  Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

nein, nein .... Du hast keinen Denkfehler. Das ist zum Teil schon D-SLR Gegenwart ....

Das ist technisch möglich und in diese Richtung haben auch die Techniker von Olympus beispielsweise gedacht (wenn wir uns nicht falsch erinnern). Wir meinen, das Modell, bei dem das schon geht ist die E330. Ausserdem, bei einer Lumix von Panasonic ebenfalls, Modelltyp: DMC L10.


----------



## Frank (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hallo,

da haben Claudia und Ludwig wohl recht, außerdem kommt bei Olympus auch noch die E3 dazu.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich mit dem Sucher mittlerweile wieder bestens zurecht komme. 
Zugegeben, die ersten "Gehversuche" mit der 400D waren auch etwas holprig und sahen für andere vllt. auch belustigend aus, 
weil man (ich) ja versucht habe den Monitor nicht mit Nasenabdrücken zu besudeln. :__ nase 
Mittlerweile stört mich dieses aber überhaupt nicht mehr ... gehört eben dazu.
Für Aufnahmen in Bodennähe habe ich mir einen Winkelsucher zugelegt. 
Für eine genaue Auswertung dessen habe ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung damit gesammelt.
Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, das ich noch keine DSLR mit LiveView getestet habe. 
Ich war ja schon ein wenig mit der 40D am liebäugeln.
Da Canon aber so ziemlich alle anderthalb Jahre ein Nachfolgemodel auf den Markt bringt, werde ich wohl auf die "50D" warten. 

_Kristallkugel auspack_





Bei der bin ich mir dann fast sicher, das sie ein schwenkbares Display haben wird.
_Kristallkugel einpack_





@ Conny

 hast du jetzt eigentlich schon die 40D, oder gibts die zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Conny (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hallo Frank,

  die gibt es erst im Januar zu meinem halben Jahrhundert


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> die gibt es erst im Januar zu meinem halben Jahrhundert


 
Dann hast Du ja noch ein Bissel länger Vorfreude. Wir haben seit kurzem die kleine Schwester, die 400d ... und es macht einfach Spass. Und zu Weihnachten werden wir uns noch das 75-300 is usm schenken .... dann werden wir den Vögelchen fototechnisch auf den Leib rücken ...


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*



Na bei uns verdichten sich die Vorzeichen auf eine Panasonic FZ50 ... oder doch eine Sony DSH7 ? Oder bringt Panasonic vielleicht 2008 eine FZ60, FZ70 oder sonstwas auf den Markt?

Man(n) hats nicht leicht - obwohl, unsere "Neue" müsste ja "nur" mit unserer "alten" Olympus SZ3030 konkurieren, das sollte eine FZ50 denn doch schaffen ... 

Aber zurück zum Thema - also wenn Weihnachtsmann und Verwandtschaft schon die Spendierhosen an haben, dann spendiert ihr uns hier denn wohl auch zukünftig viele tolle Fotos!?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn Weihnachtsmann und Verwandtschaft schon die Spendierhosen an haben, dann spendiert ihr uns hier denn wohl auch zukünftig viele tolle Fotos!?


 
... na ob sie denn toll geworden sind, die Fotos, das wollen wir einmal dahingestellt sein lassen, -es fehlt halt ein Bissel die Sonne-, aber es sind die ersten, die wir mit unserem neuen 7*0*-300 is usm gemacht haben. Wir haben sie *hier* eingetellt.


----------



## Conny (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hallo,

nun muss ich auch mal über den Live-View an der EOS 40D berichten. Es gibt ihn, er funktioniert auch, aber ....
Er soll anscheinend nur bei MF behilflich sein. Bei AF funktioniert er leider nicht. 
Hat noch jemand eine D-SLR mit Live-View einer anderen Marke? Wie ist es da?


----------



## chromis (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Doch Conny, das funktioniert. 
Allerdings verschwindet nach Drücken der AF-ON Taste für einen kurzen Moment das Live-Bild(verursacht durch den heruntergeklappten Spiegel) solange bis der Autofokus seine Arbeit beendet hat. 

Dummerweise hat Canon diese Funktion nicht standardmäßig aktiviert.
Bedienungsanleitung S.114
Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall Das Profi-Handbuch von Stefan Gross(traumflieger.de), Verlag Data Becker

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Conny (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hallo Rainer,

dieses Buch habe ich mir gleich zugelegt  Der Traumflieger-Link ist schon gut.
Die Aktivierung von S.114 habe ich auch durchgeführt.   Ich werde mogen nochmal genauer prüfen. Heute habe ich schon genug Neues gelernt.


----------



## Conny (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hallo Rainer,

also, mit eingeschaltetem Live-View funktioniert der AF nicht. Alle anderen Aufnahmefunktionen funktionieren. Siehe S.109 und S.110 meiner Bedienungsanleitung. Die Freischaltung steht bei mir auf S.108.
Beim Traumflieger habe ich noch nicht nachgehört, was er dazu sagt.
Aber trotzdem, die Kamera begeistert mich jeden Tag aufs neue


----------



## chromis (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Blick in die D-SLR Zukunft*

Hi Conny,
den Autofokus während Live-Bild Aufnahme musst Du erst aktivieren. Anleitung auf S.114.
Geh ins Menü, dann zweites Symbol von rechts(Kamera), dort findest Du die Option.

Der Autofokus wird dann bem Fotografieren mit Livebild nicht über die Auslöstaste betätigt, sondern über AF-ON

Gruß
Rainer


----------

